
Kali Linux 2020.1 Released – Non-Root by Default - asclepi
https://www.kali.org/releases/kali-linux-2020-1-release/
======
TheEndless
Intersting, many tools require root by default to work. So i'm curious how
integrated everything is out the box. Removing root is common practice for
many everyday OSs, I'm intested to give this a try.

~~~
thenewnewguy
I believe they just mean the setup doesn't default to a root user, you can
still use sudo.

~~~
ktpsns
Something which comes handy for me in everyday life is

    
    
         sudo -s
    

which gives you a root (login) shell, so you don't have to type "sudo" in
front of every single command.

~~~
zerocrates
Isn't it "sudo -i" for a login shell, vs. -s for non-login?

For my part, I almost always do "sudo su" for this purpose... it's just what
I'm used to.

